

LEAKED: All Of Ron Conway's Investments Since 2005 - gatsby
http://www.businessinsider.com/sv-angel-portfolio-2011-2#-1

======
pedalpete
CrunchBase has all this data from 2009 including the size of the round and the
other investors. <http://www.crunchbase.com/financial-organization/sv-angel>

Does knowing of deals more than 3 years old really make much of a difference?

